# smallest fish possible



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

hey guys,

just as a hypothetical exercise, what is the smallest fish readily or fairly readily available out there?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are a few of the rasbora species that stay under 1.5".also some of the rainbows that are really small;often available,and not too expensive..threadfins are one of my favorites.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks, John.

BTW, no Cleveland for me this weekend.  can/will your "supplier" ship?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

heterandia formosa. There are smaller fish, but they are hard to find.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

neolamprolugus multifasciatus only get to bout max 2 inches...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The are lots of little killies, too. Check aquabid.


----------



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

My endlers are pretty stinkin' tiny.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my guy will ship if you want to order $250 worth of stuff...and i won't be able to get there for another 2 weeks,,sorry guy
..


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lohachata said:


> my guy will ship if you want to order $250 worth of stuff...and i won't be able to get there for another 2 weeks,,sorry guy
> ..


no worries. maybe next time. thanks for asking.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

white clouds are small..


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Dwarf puffers are tiny


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

The Red Glofish don't get over 1-1.5" and the Zebra Danios stay under 1.5". The Serpae Tetras also max out around 1.5".


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've seen white clouds over an inch. Probably the Celestial Pearl Danio is the smallest fish kept in the aquarium trade.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwusnative&1216653048


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

not buying cos the vendor cannot differentiate between "their" and "there."


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

neon tetras??? IDK


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, but that is small livebearer that is somewhat availible. "micro" rasboras are small too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

On the topic of small fish...
http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/news/index.php?entry=/pub/20060125-Paedocypris.txt

Have a look through here http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm
The shipping is usually pretty high, but they're certainly worth looking at, even if it's just for ideas.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

+1 for singapore. hellz yeahz!!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> not buying cos the vendor cannot differentiate between "their" and "there."


Another grammarian! Go Gil! I wouldn't buy from that individual either.


----------

